# Present to myself : Getting a new tank on Thursday.



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Our local PetSmart had a 31-gallon aquarium 'kit' on clearance (w/ Fluval 205, submersible heater, full canopy w/ 2 20w fluorescent bulbs, etc) for about 1/2 price, even included the stand.

Okay - so the stand is ugly (pale phoney wood), but liveable, and I have a darker, nicer stand I'll probably use instead.

I'm familiar with the Fluval line of filters, and am comfortable using them.

It was $230 CDN. Regular $430. And they're holding it until Thursday for me.

I'm stoked - can't wait to pick it up.

Just have to decide if I'll be putting it up in our bedroom, or holding off on the tank for at least 6 weeks without doing anything, so I can put it up in the living room (with 2 dogs, 1 cat, and 3 young and hyper children). Probably the bedroom - we can move it later if we want/need to. Not sure yet.

Woo Hoo.
_______________


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, good deal! What are you going to put in it?


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, the usual, you know - gravel, plants, water 

For stocking though, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

PhonicsBus said:


> Oh, the usual, you know - gravel, plants, water
> 
> For stocking though, I'm not sure yet.


Bedroom bio security nom nom pihranas!


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

If i were you i would try cancel the hold because that deal sucks. I bought a 29g tank with hood, light, heater and filter for $140, i believe it was tetra brand. Although it didn't come with a stand it would have been big saving for you since you plan on buying another stand anyways. If you can get out of the hold then try looking around for Chinese stores because i find they have great deals especially if you pay cash. If you live here in the GTA i advise that you check out M and J aquarium on Brimely and Sheppard cause that's where i got my tank.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't see that it's a deal that "sucks".

Fluval 205 canister filter runs about $100.
Each 20w T8 bulb runs $10 or more.
A heater is likely $30.
Hagen Waterhome Double canopy (replacement part, obviously) is $100.
A stand is over $100.

That is $350 there, and that's not thinking of the cost of the tank itself.

ETA : It may not be the "best deal" out there. In fact, I'm positive it isn't. But it's a less costly option than others I can find locally - it is not worth my time nor money to drive into Toronto (or my sanity - I'm a farm girl at heart).


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

well of course kits are cheaper than buying things individually, such as tanks at big als whos glass hoods cost more than the tanks themselves. i'm just saying that the other kit is cheaper although it might not have the specfic filters or heater you may want. I'm sorry if i offended you with my suggestion.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

IMHO, the Petsmart kit is a decent deal. The filter in the Tetra kit sucks, I have one sitting in storage that I got with a kit and can't be bothered using. And it's a single fluorescent. And even if the stand isn't used, it has some value in that it could be sold to make up some of the difference...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a good price for petshop new.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

duckyser said:


> well of course kits are cheaper than buying things individually, such as tanks at big als whos glass hoods cost more than the tanks themselves. i'm just saying that the other kit is cheaper although it might not have the specfic filters or heater you may want. I'm sorry if i offended you with my suggestion.


No offense at all.

I just don't agree that the deal sucks, is all.

We all have different views on how much things are worth, and how good deals are.

IF I didn't have 3 kids to haul around, and IF I was comfortable driving into TO, then a deal down on Sheppard would have more value to me. But I do, and I'm not, which changes the value significantly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

to each their own...

Time is money as well. Which is exactly how I see phonicsbus' situation. 

Not everyone has the opportunity to take the time to shop around. There's people that I know who deal strictly with LFS to do their purchases through and don't shop through online classifieds for their needs. Which is great because if it wasn't for them, I don't see how these LFS can stay afloat. 

How I perceive deals are what you feel is worth your time and budget to get what you want at a reduced cost from retail prices.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> to each their own...
> 
> Time is money as well. Which is exactly how I see phonicsbus' situation.
> 
> ...


Well said buddy!!


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

that is a pretty good deal. i have a 205 on a 25 gallon and it works great. i think i would try to improve on the lighting at some point.

i'm a takashi amano supporter, so i'd say try to grow hc emersed then fill it up!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

The Tetra brand kits are actually sort of poor quality...

I purchased one thinking I was being smart getting it with a boxing day discount... But ended up replacing everything except for the tank itself...

The whisper filter has a poorly designed compartment, and the motor is pretty noisy. You can't adjust the temperature on the heater, and I don't think the heater is even submersible, which means it's a risk putting it anywhere near water. The thermometer they give you is a tape strip which actually measures the temperature of the glass, not the water... In which case it's giving you a meaningless reading.

Light and hood are fine if all you want to do is see your fish and keep them from escaping.

Wish I purchased this other kits instead. Good find.


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay - tank is home, sitting on a chair in my living room until I can work up the energy to get it upstairs.

It came with :


tank (31.5 L, 13.75 D, 17 H)
canopy
stand
2 x 20w "high intensity" bulbs - called "Life Glo". Both bulbs are 6,700 K
Fluval 205 canister filter
AquaClear 200w submersible heater
stick-on thermometer
Expired flake food
Sample pack of water conditioners :
Expired Aqua Plus
Expired Cycle
Waste Control "organic waste eliminator".

book


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

just to let you guys know the filter i got is pretty quiet and the heater i got was submersible and adjustable LOL. dont know what kind of tetra kit you got!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad you're happy with your kit.
My issue with the filter wasn't noise, it was the very limiting media cartridges. I don't generally use carbon, which is built in to their replacement cartridges, and I like to be able to add alternate media (purigen, etc), which would have required me to essentially rebuild a stock cartridge. Not interested, for hob applications, give me an aquaclear any day...


----------

